# 12' skid loader hydro turn plow



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice, clean, straight hydro turn 12' skid steer plow. This is not a old truck plow converted into a loader plow asking $2400.00


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Does it have a trip edge


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

ponyboy said:


> Does it have a trip edge


full mold board trip


----------

